# printing my email contact list



## robut (Aug 22, 2007)

Hi it's me again 
I would like to make a print out of my contact list.
I'm using windows live mail

can anyone help me ?
robut


----------



## liquidvw (Jun 8, 2009)

click contacts, manage, export. Enter the security code, click export. Click save to save the .csv file.


----------

